# Seiko Movement



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Anyone have a faulty Seiko 7S26 movement.

I need one to practice on stripping down and putting back together.

Thank you

Jon

*

*

*

*


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

PC-Magician said:


> Anyone have a faulty Seiko 7S26 movement.
> 
> I need one to practice on stripping down and putting back together.
> 
> ...


 PM me Jon and I'll have one in tomorrows post


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Roy said:


> PM me Jon and I'll have one in tomorrows post


 Thanks Roy tried but getting Roy cannot receive messages.

Now working wonder what happened any way message sent. :notworthy:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Sorry Jon, had a full inbox, emptied now


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks Roy 

Kind man.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

PC-Magician said:


> Thanks Roy
> 
> Kind man.


 No kinder than anyone else on here just more stock


----------

